# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software)  مساعدة في  zte grand s felex

## adil_barnossi

المرجوا من الاخوة الكرام اخر تحديث لهاتف zte grand s felex و لكم كامل الاحترام و التقدير 
Envoyé de mon ZTE Grand S Flex en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## mohamed73

> المرجوا من الاخوة الكرام اخر تحديث لهاتف zte grand s felex و لكم كامل الاحترام و التقدير 
> Envoyé de mon ZTE Grand S Flex en utilisant Tapatalk

 Spain:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 Saudi Arabia:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Upgrade/Update ZTE Grand S Flex To 5.0 Lollipop*   *This new Lollipop Upgrade has come with so many advanced features:*   The performance is improved up to 4x.The device battery can be extended up to 90 minutes with a battery saver feature.Your computing experience will be faster, smoother, as well as more powerful.This Upgrade ZTE Grand S Flex To 5.0 Lollipop supports 64-bit SoCs by using ARM x86 and the cores based on MIPS.The  Android extension pack including the OpenGL ES 3.1 will bring  you  upfront mobile graphics that can put on par with Computer and  console  class operations.To navigate the device after Lollipop update  it will be easier as  your Lollipop Upgrade will have familiar visual  elements, responsive,  realistic lighting and shadows, and natural  motion.By tapping the top of the display you can see all the  notifications  at a glance. Eventually, the notifications are smarter in  ranking  depending on the contacts and the communication to the  contacts if you  Update ZTE Grand S Flex To 5.0 Lollipop.A new encryption is coming with the new device that will automatically turn the device on for protecting lost data or device.Against malware and vulnerabilities you can get far better protection if you Upgrade ZTE Grand S Flex To 5.0 Lollipop.To  allow UHD 4K 10-bit video playback the device has full support  for  HEVC as it has state of the art video technology. It can decode  videos  for improving HLS and saving power.And so many cool features are available with the Lollipop Upgrade. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          *Before you try the custom ROM you should know some extra aspects first:*
 ● Must keep back-up for your personal data properly.
● The battery power should be more than 79% before starting the customization.
● You need to make sure for enabling the USB Debugging mode.
● You can operate wipe cache partition as well as wipe dalvik before you   reboot your device if the device gets stuck while booting or during  the  installation. *How to Upgrade/Update ZTE Grand S Flex To 5.0 Lollipop:* 
 1. Follow the download link for downloading Android 5.0 Lollipop ROM for your ZTE Grand S Flex .
2. Now install completely the ROM Manager into your device. You can get   that from Google Play store. Then install the clockwork mod recovery.
 3. Connect the device to your PC by the USB cable. Now copy the ROM.zip  file you have already downloaded into your memory drive.
 4. Now restart your ZTE Grand S Flex in recovery mode. You need to use ROM Manager for this operation.
 5. Erase the total data including Delvik Cache from the recovery  menu.  After completing, come back in the recovery main menu. Then choose  the  Flash ROM from your memory drive. Now navigate the address where  you  put the ROM.zip file. It is the time when you need to follow the   directions to install Android 5.0 Lollipop and to Update ZTE Grand S   Flex To 5.0 Lollipop. As early as the total installation is done, only   reboot your ZTE Grand S Flex .
 Here you go now. All done!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## adil_barnossi

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
Envoyé de mon ZTE Grand S Flex en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## adil_barnossi

ولكن اخي الكريم عند التحميل الملف يقولون لي لايمكنك استعماله 
Envoyé de mon ZTE Grand S Flex en utilisant Tapatalk

----------

